# Non-Chemical Dog Shampoo/Conditioner?



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
I use organic/non chemical based shampoos and conditioners as well as all paraben/SLS free products. I want to do the same for my new baby, Daisy.

Any recommendations for chemical free pet products that smell yummy too? ~Pamela


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't really know - but since the products you use are non-chemical, wouldn't they be okay to use on a havie also? I'm always looking for the perfect shampoo and conditioner, but haven't found them yet!


----------



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Lynda!
I think that is the way I am going to go...just using my chemical free things on my sweet baby...I'll let you know how it works! ~Pamela


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Pamela,
If you would like, I can send you a link to the online shop of a lady I know that makes all natural, organic dog shampoo.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sally, it would be great to have one made especially for dogs since their Ph is supposed to be different than ours.


----------



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh Sally, I'd LOVE it!! Post the link here if you can!! ~Pamela


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

This is the link to Cheryl's online shop. I believe she also sells via eBay, Etsy and perhaps some other venues. Her products are great. Hand made in small batches.

To find the animal care products just go under liquid soaps.

http://cherisorganics.com/

The Neem oil soap is the dog one I used on my elderly yorkie the later part of her life.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've used Earthbath Products.  I like them fine but swich up with Pure Paws and Isle Of Dogs.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have bought supplements from this site before. They have some grooming products that fit your needs:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/produ...anic-Grooming-Shampoo-Conditioner/999190.aspx

I can't recommend the shampoo as I haven't tried it.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I know Isle is sulfate free, not sure about organic...what about the health food or organic store? Even Petco has a "organic" section with grooming products.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Earthbath. And it smells great. Petco sells it.


----------

